# Finance education!!



## Prem (9 July 2007)

I have been thinking for a while about doing a finance course. Some that I have in mind are Diploma of Share Trading and Investment, and Financial Advising (PS146) from FINSA. 

Should I do these courses now (In high school) or should I wait and do them in Uni. 

Any help is appreciated!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Prem (9 July 2007)

Does anyone know how much they cost?


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Broadside (9 July 2007)

Are you looking to do a commerce type degree at Uni?


----------



## Prem (10 July 2007)

Yes I am !!


----------



## Broadside (10 July 2007)

I'd do your standard undergraduate course and then see where it leads, you can do post grad courses from Securities Institute (or whatever it has renamed itself now) or Financial Planning etc later....that's how I'd do it if I were in your shoes, anyway.


----------

